# purchase hair in dubai



## nawtawde

hello i am interested in knowing where can i purchase braiding human hair in Dubai, i will be traveling their soon and got my hair braided there and she sold me some really good hair, i dont remeber the name of the salon though. please advise. thanks


----------

